# USVI - Bluebeards Beach Club



## ecwinch (Mar 18, 2009)

We have a studio booked at this resort in Apr. Feel free to share any tips or suggestions for maximizing our vacation experience. 

- Recent experiences not in reviews
- Rental car
- Cell phone
- Internet access
- Suggestions for unit location or strategies for upgrading
- Snorkeling (have own equipment)
- Affordable resturants
- Groceries - if you going to pack a suitcase to take with you. What would you pack?
- Things not to miss


----------



## calgarygary (Mar 18, 2009)

deleted - I should have noticed that you saw you posted in the wrong forum.


----------



## Tia (Mar 18, 2009)

We were just here week 9. 

Spotty cell phone service, my friend had AT&T that worked the best. Check with your carrier for roaming charges. We rented a car and it was worth it! They do drive on the L side. There is a desktop in the lobby with dialup free. I brought coffee along and we shopped at Pueblo for our snack food. Bring a small soft side cooler for the beach. Good snorkling many places including ST John, recommend a day there and rent a car unless you can take your STT rental on the car Ferry. 

Affordable dining... seems that most sandwiches all over were $12. We liked Duffies Love Shack in Redhook and Molly Malones there also. Green House downtown was good for lunch and so was Glady's downtown also. We ate at the onsite facility once for lunch and it was good.  Best dinner dining was all you can eat Shrimp night Th at Mimms and best lobster was at Thirteen but that is up on the northern side of the island overlooking Hull on 33 I think. Latitiude 18 casual good food if there is music lots of fun, harder to find, same road as Elysian and the Ritz but you take the first L dirty road and go go go... you can see Redhook from there.

It's a resort with fixed, float and FF points and am not sure about upgrading. You might call ahead but it may not work.



ecwinch said:


> We have a studio booked at this resort in Apr. Feel free to share any tips or suggestions for maximizing our vacation experience.
> 
> - Recent experiences not in reviews
> - Rental car
> ...


----------



## Gerie (Mar 19, 2009)

Tia's last visit was more recent than my August trip, but perhaps I can add a little.  I have gone to the Beach Club every year since 1997. I have been in April once, and it's a perfect time of year.  Great weather and wonderful water temperature. 

The resort is small with only 74 units.  It is not a 5-star resort, more likely 3-stars, but it is cozy and quaint.  The pool and pool bar usually have some lively action during the day, but I'm a beach person, so rarely sit by the pool.  

The resort has it's very own private beach right on the Caribbean.  There are typically some swells in the water, rather than the smooth, glass-like surfaces of some other beaches.  I enjoy that.  Snorkeling here isn't the best on the island, but it's interesting enough to keep me going back.  Snorkel along the rocks on either side of the beach.  For good snorkeling go to Secret Harbour, Sapphire, Hull Bay, and Coki. Coki is a favorite day of mine.  There are food and drink vendors, lots of locals, fun snorkeling and great people watching.  Avoid it on a day with more than one cruise ship in port, however.  At the Sunday owners' gathering there will be an offer for night snorkeling with Homer at Hull Bay.  One of these days I'll get to do that.  There's also a great half price day sail snorkeling trip on the New Horizons.  

I use T-Mobile, and had good service all over the island.  They've linked with SunCom on Puerto Rico.  My friend who travelled with me had Verizon and her service was limited.  None at the Beach Club.  She also got hit with roaming charges.  ATT & Sprint also are good on-island, as Tia said.

Definitely rent a car.  Taxi rates are very high, charging per person.  A dinner trip can add $40 onto the evening's expenses for 2 people.  Then add in the taxi costs any other excursions you might want and you're spending a lot of money to get around.  Your own car allows the freedom to come and go as you please.  St. Thomas is definitely an island you want to get out and see.  No need to stay at the resort here.  There is nothing in walking distance from the Beach Club.

There is one computer with internet at the front desk for guest use.  There's often a wait for it.  I believe there's wireless service on the property as well.

I own a fixed week in building A, closest to the water and would never want to switch.  Fantastic view.  All units, however, face the water.  Some have palms inbetween, though.  Building A has older rooms, Buildings C-G have more recently upgraded rooms, but it's a trade-off for the view.

Tia did a good job with affordable restaurants.  If you can get to Cuzzins downtown for West Indian food, go for it.  Also, Deli Deck in Havensight for breakfast, and Shipwreck for gigantic burgers (but I like Duffy's burgers better.)

I don't bring groceries.  If anything I bring sugar packets, tea bags for iced tea and maybe popcorn packages, things that can be easily packed in baggies and laid flat.  The price of added luggage just doesn't make it worthwhile.  There are plenty of places for groceries on island and loads and loads of great restaurants.

There are so many things not to miss, and every year we plan on getting to them all.  Then island time hits, complete relaxation sets in and all we want to do is sit on the beach.  I'd say at least one trip to St. John and some of the beautiful beaches there.  OH, and Udder Delight, a great place for ice cream shakes (both alcoholic and non).  Even if you don't shop (I don't) a trip downtown to window shop is always fun.  The old Danish architecture there is lovely.

My fingers are getting tired.  If there's anything else I can help with, don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 15, 2009)

Gerie & Tia,

We are here now, and thanks for all the recommendations. 

We lucked out and got a unit in building B - top floor - so good views. One floor up and to the left of unit that had the fire. The resort does have wireless, but service is spotty. Same with cell phone (AT&T), have to go out to the pool hut to get good reception. I think the hill behind building A & B block the reception from the towers.

Went on the St.Johns trip with New Horizons - had a great time. Great price too.

We did rent a car, and drove around the island, to visit all the great beaches. Have not been to Coki beach yet - hope to do so on Friday.

Planning on going over to St. Johns tomorrow, probably on the car ferry.

Only wish that we were going to be here for 2 weeks, instead of one.

Thanks


----------



## caribbean (Apr 15, 2009)

Eric-

I will be going down to Bluebeard's in May for the first time. Can you tell me how much the WiFi costs for a week? 

Thanks,


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 15, 2009)

caribbean said:


> Eric-
> 
> I will be going down to Bluebeard's in May for the first time. Can you tell me how much the WiFi costs for a week?
> 
> Thanks,



$29.95 for the week. I think the daily rate is $7.95 or $9.95 - I bought the weekly plan, so cannot get back to the signup menu.

It is really flaky during the day. I think it is a shared pipe with the resort operations or it might be that I am in the building the furthest from the resort. But it definitely is more reliable and faster in the evenings.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 15, 2009)

caribbean said:


> Eric-
> 
> I will be going down to Bluebeard's in May for the first time. Can you tell me how much the WiFi costs for a week?
> 
> Thanks,



$29.95 for the week. I think the daily rate is $7.95 or $9.95 - I bought the weekly plan, so cannot get back to the signup menu.

It is really flaky during the day. I think it is a shared pipe with the resort operations or it might be that I am in the building the furthest from the resort. But it definitely is more reliable and faster in the evenings. During the day it does not work well at all. My wife thinks that is a good thing.


----------



## Tia (Apr 15, 2009)

My friend had an ATT phone and got reception one day behind bldg B up in the parking lot... go figure. Totally understand about the 2 weeks!



ecwinch said:


> Gerie & Tia,
> 
> ... Same with cell phone (AT&T), have to go out to the pool hut to get good reception. I think the hill behind building A & B block the reception from the towers.
> 
> ...


----------



## OCsun (Apr 16, 2009)

Eric,

I am leaving Saturday for a week on St. John and a week on St. Thomas.  Do you know if the weather forecast looks good?  Save some of the island Rum for me.     Pam


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 16, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> Gerie & Tia,
> 
> We are here now, and thanks for all the recommendations.
> 
> ...



I am going for 9 days in January - and just can't wait...that laid back 'time warp' seems to hit me when I arrive at the resort....ahhhhhhhhh.
I love to sit on the beach at sunset and watch all the cruise ships leave the harbor with a drink in my hand..... 
Just Heaven!


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 16, 2009)

OCsun said:


> Eric,
> 
> I am leaving Saturday for a week on St. John and a week on St. Thomas.  Do you know if the weather forecast looks good?  Save some of the island Rum for me.     Pam



I just spent the day at St. John's - that place is unbelievable - at least when the cruise ships are not in town or they leave for the day. Snorkeling was incredible. 

Their might be shortage of Coors Light when you get here, but I think the rum supply is safe. Except for that day I took the New Horizons snorkeling trip that is.

Weather this week was gorgeous. Only a little warm in the middle of the day, and water temps were perfect. Same expected for next week.  A little rain early in the week, but nothing significant.


----------



## OCsun (Apr 17, 2009)

Yippee!   Thanks for the report!  Pam


----------



## caribbean (Apr 17, 2009)

Eric-

Thanks for the WiFi pricing. Will go for the week pricing if my Verizon card doesn't work for free. We will be there for 2 weeks from May 9-23. I can't wait. Have been on island at least 20 times in the past, but never at BBC. Bought these two weeks over the winter and am really looking forward to going there for the first time.

Thanks,


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 17, 2009)

caribbean said:


> Eric-
> 
> Thanks for the WiFi pricing. Will go for the week pricing if my Verizon card doesn't work for free. We will be there for 2 weeks from May 9-23. I can't wait. Have been on island at least 20 times in the past, but never at BBC. Bought these two weeks over the winter and am really looking forward to going there for the first time.
> 
> Thanks,



I think your going to like the BBC. It is not a Marriott, and the rooms are a little tight. But you cannot beat how quiet and secluded the location is. In my review I have it as a 10 for location.

It is funny how things work out. A week just opened up at the Marriott, so we are extending our stay until next Friday.


----------



## caribbean (Apr 18, 2009)

Eric-

I am familiar with the location and know it is a nice quiet beach, been on the beach several times. I have never been inside the units though. Bought sight unseen, but with the price, I felt I couldn't go wrong. I own in the first building right on the beach, end unit right on the beach. Just found out two days ago that building is due for complete overhaul in 2010. Happy Camper here !! Stay in touch.I probably won't be using the weeks every year and may be looking to rent them occassionally.

Glad to hear you got a second week un US paradise. I love it there. And yes, St John is super as well.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 19, 2009)

I do not mean to be a sour-puss, but I had no problem with unit - other than size, and I do not think the refurb will address that. Updating the interior will make it nicer however.

The difference between the Marriott Frenchman's Cove and the BBC could not not be more than night and day. If BBC is location 10, room 6, then MFC is location 6, and room 10. 

Density if the biggest problem. MFC is a large resort, with a respectively small beach area. You can use the Frenchman's Reef beach, but that is a shuttle drive away. I would call MFC a typical high density resort.

With BBC is the opposite. Walk out your door and 100' away you are on the beach. Open your balcony door, and listen to the waves crash on the beach. In the week we were there, it never seemed crowded. Complete opposite here at the MFC.

It is too bad there is not the best of both worlds. However increasing the size of the units is not something easily done.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 19, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> I do not mean to be a sour-puss, but I had no problem with unit - other than size, and I do not think the refurb will address that. Updating the interior will make it nicer however.
> 
> The difference between the Marriott Frenchman's Cove and the BBC could not not be more than night and day. If BBC is location 10, room 6, then MFC is location 6, and room 10.
> 
> ...


I think for a studio unit, BBC is a nice size and set up - I appreciate having the full kitchen (minus oven) in buildings C thru G  with a separate 'living room' area (and two TVs   ) by the balcony - for 2 people it is perfect. It is larger then a typical Marriott studio but yes, not nearly as 'upscale'.

I am happy to hear that buildings A&B are getting an upgrade but you are right in that the size of the units can not change. I own a fixed week studio in building E plus Wyndham/FSP points.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 19, 2009)

From talking to other guests, I think the studio's in buildings C-F are larger than the studios in buildings A-B, and space is better utilized. 

There was only two of us, and we felt like we were dancing the whole time.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Apr 19, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> The difference between the Marriott Frenchman's Cove and the BBC could not not be more than night and day. If BBC is location 10, room 6, then MFC is location 6, and room 10



MFC location a 6? I respectfully disagree. Just my opinion, and I fully respect yours.  I always considered MFC to be in one of the better locations on the Island. The entire resort(whats built of it) is carved into a hillside with every Villa having  incredible views overlooking the Harbor and the Bay. The beach is definitely small and rocky,no doubt, but the Island has so many great beaches that to me it's a non factor. I myself did not purchase at MFC because of the incredible beach there, but for the accommodations and location of the resort. I think the location should rate at least a 7.75 
Remember,this is a totally biased MFC opinion.

UP KERRY!


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 19, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> From talking to other guests, I think the studio's in buildings C-F are larger than the studios in buildings A-B, and space is better utilized.
> 
> There was only two of us, and we felt like we were dancing the whole time.



Here is the kitchen Building C-G cooktop is under the microwave.






View from the kitchen thru the sleeping area toward the living area/balcony.






Bedroom area






My husband in the living area....






View out to balcony.....


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 19, 2009)

Sunset on the beach....






Another crowded day on the beach......
















View from the BeachClub check-in building - that is the Marriott Frenchmen's Reef Hotel in the background. BBC Building A is to the right.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Apr 19, 2009)

WOW! Pretty pics GrayFal. I must say I do like your beach.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 19, 2009)

Exterior of building E - top units are the studio lofts....middle level are the studios,,,,bottom level are the one bedrooms.


----------



## Gerie (Apr 19, 2009)

Pat.....ssshhhh.....don't be giving away our little secret.  

Beautiful pictures, by the way, of um.....Sapphire Beach Resort, yeah, that's right.  Sapphire.  Everyone should go there and check it out.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 19, 2009)

SpikeMauler said:


> WOW! Pretty pics GrayFal. I must say I do like your beach.


Thank you spike - and as a multi-week Marriott owner, I plan on staying at *your* home resort as well....because they are some gorgeous units.
DH and I spend plenty of time at the Marriott Hotel lobby bar....

Here is a picture from a few years ago!


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 19, 2009)

Gerie said:


> Pat.....ssshhhh.....don't be giving away our little secret.
> 
> Beautiful pictures, by the way, of um.....Sapphire Beach Resort, yeah, that's right.  Sapphire.  Everyone should go there and check it out.



:hysterical:


----------



## SpikeMauler (Apr 19, 2009)

Gerie said:


> Pat.....ssshhhh.....don't be giving away our little secret.
> 
> Beautiful pictures, by the way, of um.....Sapphire Beach Resort, yeah, that's right.  Sapphire.  Everyone should go there and check it out.



Too late. Cats out of the bag. Now everyday there is gonna look like Jones Beach on the 4th of July.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 19, 2009)

I think those are the wrong pictures. I am pretty sure they are of the Wyndham Sugar Bay. There are no palapas at BBC.

If they were of the BBC, the layout in Bldg C-F is a lot better, particularly over the studio loft we were in. With the loft in A-B, the available space is broken up too much.

And I might be willing to go up to a 7 for MFC, based on the view of the bay from the balcony. But not much more. But pool and beach is too small for the density of resort. And no shade. The beach is about 70% of the size of the BBC beach, for about 500% more people. I cannot see a relaxing day at the beach at MFC.

Do not get me wrong, MFC is a great base for touring St. Thomas. Just not a great destination beach resort.  You can get by without a car at BBC. Not possible at MFC. 

The beach is very small for the number of units. Slightly better than the sea of beach chairs at the Aruba Surf Club.

And GrayFal - why did you show a picture of the beach on one of the busy days.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 20, 2009)

ewinch, I SWEAR that I posted pictures of my BeachClub - regardless of what Geri says  

Yes, the units in buildings C thru G are more spacious, high ceilings, clean and bright! .....these are pictures of the studio - not studio loft which has a different layout.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 20, 2009)

GrayFal - I respect the fact that you think they are from BBC, but I was just there and their are no palapas on the beach at BBC. 

Pretty sure it is Sugar Bay out on the east end. 

I just do not want all the crowded beachers at MFC to try to make that long swim over to get some space.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Apr 20, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> And I might be willing to go up to a 7 for MFC, based on the view of the bay from the balcony. But not much more. But pool and beach is too small for the density of resort. And no shade. The beach is about 70% of the size of the BBC beach, for about 500% more people. I cannot see a relaxing day at the beach at MFC.
> 
> Do not get me wrong, MFC is a great base for touring St. Thomas. Just not a great destination beach resort.  You can get by without a car at BBC. Not possible at MFC.
> 
> The beach is very small for the number of units. Slightly better than the sea of beach chairs at the Aruba Surf Club.



Fair enough. I can agree with that. Maybe after they(MFC) add the second pool up top, it will take some of the stress off the bottom. I was also told they're planning a second private Beach area(on the other side of the cliff) for the people up top. We'll see.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 20, 2009)

BTW, in answer to a PM I received - this resort can be reserved using Wyndham/FSP points plus it trades thru II.

Bluebeard's Beach Club & Villas
*BDC* 
St. Thomas, U.S. Virgin Islands


----------



## Gerie (Apr 20, 2009)

GrayFal said:


> ewinch, I SWEAR that I posted pictures of my BeachClub - regardless of what Geri says
> 
> Yes, the units in buildings C thru G are more spacious, high ceilings, clean and bright! .....these are pictures of the studio - not studio loft which has a different layout.




Ok....I confess....those pictures of the beach really are of Bluebeard's Beach Club's Limetree Beach....  The umbrella thingies were there last summer, when I was last there.  They may have been removed, though, as they were there for several years.  There were palms planted in the beach, which Grayfal doesn't show in her pictures, either, leading me to believe those lovely pictures are a couple of years old.  

Pat is also correct in her assessment of the units in Buildings C through G, however, I would hate to give up my building A view.  I spend most of my time when in the unit on the terrace anyhow.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 20, 2009)

SpikeMauler said:


> Fair enough. I can agree with that. Maybe after they(MFC) add the second pool up top, it will take some of the stress off the bottom. I was also told they're planning a second private Beach area(on the other side of the cliff) for the people up top. We'll see.



I agree - the second pool will make a big difference. When you say a second private beach - do you mean over by the Morningstar beach?

On a secondary note, for those with cars - I want to highlight two beaches that you might miss. One is Secret Harbour over on the east end of 322 - just down from Red Hook. Here is a link to a resort at that location with a great map Secret Harbour. This is a great snorkeling location. It is not Coki Beach, but is pretty good. Calm water, not many sea urchins, and surprisingly good. A couple of sea turtles hang out here, and it is great to sit at the Blue Moon bar and watch them pop up from time to time in the evening. 

The second is Brewers Bay out toward the airport. A couple of locals told us this was the best place to see sea turtles, and we were not disappointed. Saw four of them. Not much else to see though, and you need to be a little bit patient. We were in the water for about 40 minutes and did not see one turtle. Were about to go home, then we spotted one, and chased it around for 10-15 minutes. Then saw a couple of others. Great time.

Another tip is to go to Coki Beach later in the day 3:30 or so. Then you can easily park in the safety of Coral World, and avoid some of edginess of Coki Beach. The snorkeling at Coki does not look like it should be good, but since they allow you to feed the fish, it is somewhat deceiving. Tons of fish just off the beach. Recognize however that they are only there because people feed them.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 20, 2009)

Gerie said:


> Ok....I confess....those pictures of the beach really are of Bluebeard's Beach Club's Limetree Beach....  The umbrella thingies were there last summer, when I was last there.  They may have been removed, though, as they were there for several years.  There were palms planted in the beach, which Grayfal doesn't show in her pictures, either, leading me to believe those lovely pictures are a couple of years old.
> 
> Pat is also correct in her assessment of the units in Buildings C through G, however, I would hate to give up my building A view.  I spend most of my time when in the unit on the terrace anyhow.



You guys both have had too much rum. It is some other beach. No beach that nice could be at a Wyndham resort.

And anyone thinking of going there should check the reviews on TripAdvisor - bedbugs and cats, Oh my.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Apr 20, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> I agree - the second pool will make a big difference. When you say a second private beach - do you mean over by the Morningstar beach?.



No, not by Morningstar. The second beach would be to the right of Eveningstar(MFC's) beach. Morningstar is to the left of Eveningstar.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 21, 2009)

SpikeMauler said:


> No, not by Morningstar. The second beach would be to the right of Eveningstar(MFC's) beach. Morningstar is to the left of Eveningstar.



Do you mean they are thinking of building a beach to the right of the current beach? Currently that is just a rock face dropping off into the water. I would think that building between the two docks (the operational dock at Morningstar and the ruined dock at Eveningstar) would be more feasible.


----------



## Tia (Apr 21, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> ....And anyone thinking of going there should check the reviews on TripAdvisor - bedbugs and cats, Oh my.




There are no seeums but _no _bed bugs, that person just didn't know what they were talking about me thinks. No seeums  come out at dark and only like certain people, me, while others get no bites. You also have to be on the beach as when we were at the Castle the week before no bites. And for the cats they are all over the island. We were at Sapphire and saw their cat cafe before going to the BVI one day.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 21, 2009)

Before this goes in the wrong direction - I was joking about the bedbugs. It does say that in the TA review, and did have me a little freaked out before I got there. But it was fine.

And we thought the cats were a "feature" of the resort. I guess if you dislike cats they may freak you out. They are there to keep the snakes away, and the alternative are the mongooses that you will see at the public beaches like Magens Bay. Which get into the trash and are a bigger nuisance.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Apr 21, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> Do you mean they are thinking of building a beach to the right of the current beach? Currently that is just a rock face dropping off into the water. I would think that building between the two docks (the operational dock at Morningstar and the ruined dock at Eveningstar) would be more feasible.



Yes, I was told they were going to place another private beach somewhere along where the rock face currently is. If you look at the(MFC) plans, you'll see a lot of the units are going to be built right above that entire length of rock face. They're going to have stairs coming down to it, like at Frenchman's Reef. So I was told. We'll see.


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 21, 2009)

As both a Marriott and Bluebeard's BeachClub owner, I am certainly enjoying this 'cross thread'....LOL.

I am so looking forward to my return trip next January   - and yes, the palapa pictures are a few years old but they were there in January 2008


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 21, 2009)

GrayFal said:


> Thank you spike - and as a multi-week Marriott owner, I plan on staying at *your* home resort as well....because they are some gorgeous units.
> DH and I spend plenty of time at the Marriott Hotel lobby bar....
> 
> Here is a picture from a few years *ago!ACTUALLY 2006!*



*Here is January 2008*






Here is the 3D mock-up of the resort


----------



## SpikeMauler (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for showing the 3D mock-up GrayFal. I was trying to post a similar picture but couldn't figure out how to do it.


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 21, 2009)

So the proposed beach extension is not shown on this model?

We had drinks with a local attorney last night, and from what I understand - with the right amount of grease, anything is possible down here. But it seems odd that the government would allow them to build a beach there, when they cannot even get the permits to refurbish the dock.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Apr 22, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> So the proposed beach extension is not shown on this model?
> 
> We had drinks with a local attorney last night, and from what I understand - with the right amount of grease, anything is possible down here. But it seems odd that the government would allow them to build a beach there, when they cannot even get the permits to refurbish the dock.



The reconstruction of the dock has been approved. Should be completed by October 2009(I think that's what I heard). See Link below.
http://www.virginislandsdailynews.com/index.pl/article?id=17631837


----------

